# When will the Morrells Start??



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I regained interest in mushroom hunting last year, but with limited success. I plan on putting some more time into this year. When can I expect the season to start? And how may that time vary between southern, central and norther ohio? Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. I have a few spots in mind, but I'm still trying to figure out what to look for. We used to look for dead elms around areas that would stay damp for a couple days after a rain, but Im not sure if that was just an old myth or not. Last year a friend of mine was finding gallon bags full from a field with tall grass and various young trees growing. I would have never thought to look in such a place.

Good luck to you guys!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> When can I expect the season to start? And how may that time vary between southern, central and norther ohio?


it varies quite a bit. here in NE Ohio, this area is (or, seems to be!) dead last in the entire state to produce. usually start to find the first tiny grays at the very end of April. and then on into May is when it gets good, with the time around May 15th being the peak of the season for picking nice large fresh mushrooms. 

now that is for grays/yellows. i do not find "blacks" so i dont know much about them except for what ive read on the net (thats quite a bit, though) the black season is the same as gray/yellow season but a few (2 or 3?) weeks earlier. and each "season" lasts about 2 or 3 weeks. with the "half-frees" kinda falling in between. 

id guess that the difference in different parts of the state can be about 2 or 3 weeks. 

there are a few threads in the lounge on morels. what i would do is watch for any posts for either the blacks or greys/yellows and which part of the state. (the latitiude). there are also usually some posts here in the hunters lodge. 

the first few reports for tiny blacks from southern ohio have started. the season has just barely begun so you havent missed anything. 



> We used to look for dead elms around areas that would stay damp for a couple days after a rain, but Im not sure if that was just an old myth or not.


no myth, im not sure about the "stay damp" part though....i dont have any luck in soggy soils. theres other trees too, ash, apple, and then others that blacks are associated with (i cant help there) 



> Last year a friend of mine was finding gallon bags full from a field with tall grass and various young trees growing. I would have never thought to look in such a place.


me neither! 


> When can I expect the season to start?


in any area, i would judge the start of the greys/yellows based on the blooming of spring flowers such as dandelions (turned white, gone to seed), lilac bushes (full bloom) , apple blossoms(petals beginning to fall). morels are sort of like a spring flower too. 

you know, its not exact or anything but would be good enough to give me a good idea of what i would expect to find if i was looking somewhere unfamiliar.

good luck.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Start searching in central OH around 4/15 if things remain "consistent" with the weather. Add a week to that for Freemont area. I've been recording data on morel findings for several years - in central OH it is rare to find more than just a couple before 4/15. 

As hardwaterfan said there isn't an exact time frame for a "peak" season with so much based on moisture and temps - some years they are sparse all season. That being said, my records would indicate the first week of May to be the peak in central OH on an average year; by the third week in May it is all but over and the weeds are hip high. Hunt hard from the 3rd week in April through the second week in May - this is the main protion of the season.

As far as locations - elms, ash, popular and fruit trees merit inspection. But, as your buddy found out, the white varieties can come up almost anywhere it seems. I've found them in places I never dreamed over the years including: coming out of a sidewalk crack in the middle of Columbus, right out of nothing but gravel along RR tracks, many in roadside ditches, & I even drive a particular alley through my local town (Springfield) and spot them in backyards from the car!


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

I got 46 Blacks 2 nights ago. All were small except for a few. It will be a while yet before the Yellows are up. I would say a good 2 weeks or longer.

Tom


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

There have been several reports of the small blacks being found starting early last week. I know of some found as far north as Champaign County and I'm sure there have bene some found in the far north by now too. We still need another week and some better weather before it will be worth checking spots in Central OH from everything I've seen in the woods. We have had plenty of moisture lately so I am hoping for a decent season to follow up last year's "mother load" crop.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm on the board in southern Ohio as far as finding shrooms goes, gonna take the dogs out tomorrow and walk around where I've been deer hunting for a few years. Never shroomed it, so lookin' forward to the challenge and playin' with the dogs for a few hours. I'll post results if I find anything


----------

